# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  اسمبلر

## ronin87

سلام خدمت دوستان
میخواستم ببینم کسی هست یک اسمبلر 80386 را  داشته باشه؟(به کد)
و یا به  زبان c,java و یا هر زبان دیگری؟

----------


## ali.asady

دو اسمبلر قوی fasm , nasm با سورس کد و قابلیت فراوران جهت برنامه نویسی  16 و 32 و64 بیت  و همراه با سورس کد 
البته nasm نسخه ویندوز و لینوکس داره همچنین IDE هم داره


 

http://flatassembler.net/

http://www.nasm.us/

----------


## ronin87

ممنون از کمکتون.خیلی لطف کردین.فقط یه سوال دیگه داشتم اگه خودم بخوام شروع به نوشتن اسمبلر کنم از کجا باید شروع کنم؟
آیا باید دستورات با opcode هایشان بنویسم یا نه؟
بازم ممنون

----------


## xman_1365_x

> فقط یه سوال دیگه داشتم اگه خودم بخوام شروع به نوشتن اسمبلر کنم از کجا باید شروع کنم؟


 برای شروع کتاب نرم افزار های سیستم - احمد پهلوان خوبه

----------


## ali.asady

> برای شروع کتاب نرم افزار های سیستم - احمد پهلوان خوبه


شما این کتاب رو برای دانلود سراغ دارید

----------


## xman_1365_x

> شما این کتاب رو برای دانلود سراغ دارید


نه من ایبوکشو ندارم و جستجو هم نکردم ببینم موجوده یا نه ،کتاب کم حجمی هست .
http://www.adinebook.com/gp/product/6005068498

----------


## shahmohammadi

> ممنون از کمکتون.خیلی لطف کردین.فقط یه سوال دیگه داشتم اگه خودم بخوام شروع به نوشتن اسمبلر کنم از کجا باید شروع کنم؟
> آیا باید دستورات با opcode هایشان بنویسم یا نه؟
> بازم ممنون


سلام.
همين لينك مي تونه كافي باشه: Appendix D: _Instruction Set Reference_ 
هم ساختار دستورات توش هست هم مرجع دستورات هست. اگه كافي نبود يه منابعي هم چند جا ديده بودم كه ساختار دستور رو بيشتر توضيح داده بودند. (البته همشون انگليسي اند.)

----------


## xman_1365_x

> سلام.
> همين لينك مي تونه كافي باشه: Appendix D: _Instruction Set Reference_ 
> هم ساختار دستورات توش هست هم مرجع دستورات هست. اگه كافي نبود يه منابعي هم چند جا ديده بودم كه ساختار دستور رو بيشتر توضيح داده بودند. (البته همشون انگليسي اند.)


نه دوست عزیز لازمه اما کافی نیست! کتابی که معرفی کردم مقدمه ای در این باره هست مطالعه کنید.

----------


## typeman9

> دو اسمبلر قوی fasm , nasm با سورس کد و قابلیت فراوران جهت برنامه نویسی  16 و 32 و64 بیت  و همراه با سورس کد 
> البته nasm نسخه ویندوز و لینوکس داره همچنین IDE هم داره
> 
> 
>  
> 
> http://flatassembler.net/
> 
> http://www.nasm.us/




سلام:

Fasm  هم  نسخه ی ویندوز و لینوکس و یونیکس  و dexos    و    kolibrios   داره .  Fasm  بهترین اسمبلر دنیاست و برای اکثر سیستم عاملها نسخه داره  و خودمیزبان است یعنی برای کامپایل سورسش شما نیازی به یادگیری هیچ زبانی نداری و از خود اسمبلی استفاده می کنی . 

https://flatassembler.net 
برای دیدن قدرت این اسمبلر  روی گزینه ی زیر کلیک  کنید:
Message Board   

ضمنا  Fasm  نیز  دهها  IDE   داره  .    عملا  اسمبلر  FASM   براحتی سایر اسمبلرها را شکست داده است و تنها اسمبلر زنده و فعال دنیاست که بیش از 5000   برنامه نویس  فعال داره و سیستم عاملهای مختلف  را ساخته و عملا یک اسمبلر استثنایی و بی رقیبه .

----------

